# Haplochromis sp. 'Ruby Green'



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm interested in obtaining, and possibly breeding Haplochromis sp. 'Ruby' or 'Ruby Green' cichlids. I was wondering if any one has any experience with these fish, know where I could get quality stock; just looking for any info or tips?


----------

